# 2014 Ram 2500 6.7 Cummins turbo control module



## ktfbgb

anyone had problems with the turbo control module. I can look up the codes and post them. Just curious what the fix was. Took it to the shop yesterday they had it until 3pm. Called and said it was fixed. All they did was a software download to update the control module. It hold them that was BS and they didn't fix anything and I was gonna be really mad when I had to come back and loose another day of work. Guess what, check engine light is back on today. I haven't stopped to run the codes but Im Sure they are the same acting the same way, low turbo boost, engine brake won't work, remote start disabled. Can't get it in till next Friday now. Maybe I'll blow it up during the week so it's easy for them to figure it out lol.


----------



## JustJeff

I can't comment on your specific problem. But I had troubles with my emissions system from day one. Check engine light would be on constantly. Kept taking it back and they could never fix it. They'd just clear the code and give it back to me. A day later the check engine light would come back on. Since they were at least able to tell me that it was a problem with the DEF system I had it tuned and deleted. DPF gone and EGR disconnected. Zero problems since then. I was so irate I didn't know what to do with the dealership anymore. I was on the verge of getting arrested the last time I was there. I even spoke with Cummins themselves and they said they couldn't touch the engine while it was still under warranty, and that after it expired, there were still very few things they could do on it. Cost me a thousand bucks, but no problems since, and that was about a year and a half ago. Hope you're able to get yours sorted out. Cummins is a great product, they just need to teach their techs how to work on them.


----------



## SnoFarmer

It's a holset turbo... On a cummins,
Cummins sells the engines to ram without a warenty , ram then installs the engine then warranties it.

Cummins power will work on it, but you need to pay them.

The flash, .....
Next, they will "clean" it...

Then hopefully your still under the warentry .....
Becuse they will try to patch it, untill it expires.
The next step is to replace it...

Do you have a turbo code?
Or ?

Post the codes,

I replaced my VGT at 86k ( on a deleted truck)

Ps the cummins tec's are great it's the tec at the dealership that is less than lackluster.


----------



## JustJeff

No SnoFarmer. They will NOT work on it while it's under warranty. Here is an email I copied and pasted from last year with Cummins.



04/06/15 at 11:39 AM

Good morning Jeff,

I wish we could help you, but her the agreement between Cummins and Chrysler, we are not able to work on the engine at all while under warranty. When Chrysler purchases the engine from Cummins, they do so without warranty and they apply their own. They also remove our software in the ECM, and install their own. We don't have permission to do warranty work. The local Cummins distributors won't work on the engine until it is out of warranty and even then, only some of the equipment to work on it.

You can try and contact the Chrysler customer support team and see if they advise something. You can reach them at 800 992 1997.

Thank you for contacting Cummins.

Mark
Customer Care Representative

If we have misunderstood the information in your communication or you have additional questions please feel free to respond to our support staff by e-mailing http://www.cummins.com/cmi/index.jsp?siteId=1&langId=1033&newsInfo=true


----------



## ktfbgb

JustJeff said:


> I can't comment on your specific problem. But I had troubles with my emissions system from day one. Check engine light would be on constantly. Kept taking it back and they could never fix it. They'd just clear the code and give it back to me. A day later the check engine light would come back on. Since they were at least able to tell me that it was a problem with the DEF system I had it tuned and deleted. DPF gone and EGR disconnected. Zero problems since then. I was so irate I didn't know what to do with the dealership anymore. I was on the verge of getting arrested the last time I was there. I even spoke with Cummins themselves and they said they couldn't touch the engine while it was still under warranty, and that after it expired, there were still very few things they could do on it. Cost me a thousand bucks, but no problems since, and that was about a year and a half ago. Hope you're able to get yours sorted out. Cummins is a great product, they just need to teach their techs how to work on them.


I know the feeling. I'm lucky to not have the DEF problem that's so common. But seeing what sno said it looks like it's going to be the same crap though.


----------



## ktfbgb

SnoFarmer said:


> It's a holset turbo... On a cummins,
> Cummins sells the engines to ram without a warenty , ram then installs the engine then warranties it.
> 
> Cummins power will work on it, but you need to pay them.
> 
> The flash, .....
> Next, they will "clean" it...
> 
> Then hopefully your still under the warentry .....
> Becuse they will try to patch it, untill it expires.
> The next step is to replace it...
> 
> Do you have a turbo code?
> Or ?
> 
> Post the codes,
> 
> I replaced my VGT at 86k ( on a deleted truck)
> 
> Ps the cummins tec's are great it's the tec at the dealership that is less than lackluster.


Hey Sno I'll throw the codes on here in the morning. It is still under warranty only have 39,000 on the truck. Hopefully I can talk them into just fixing it. I can't afford my truck to be in shop that many times to go down the list you put up. It's really frustrating.


----------



## SnoFarmer

ktfbgb said:


> Hey Sno I'll throw the codes on here in the morning. It is still under warranty only have 39,000 on the truck. Hopefully I can talk them into just fixing it. I can't afford my truck to be in shop that many times to go down the list you put up. It's really frustrating.


cool.



JustJeff said:


> No SnoFarmer. They will NOT work on it while it's under warranty. Here is an email I copied and pasted from last year with Cummins.


jeff,

As i said, Cummins Power or any other diesel shop will work on it,
YOU will NEED to PAY them.

You are right they will not do warranty work, as ram warranted it.

Many folks like myself have had work done by someone other than Ram while the truck was still in the warranty period. We just paid $ to the guy doing the work

ps, my local cummins power shop tells me they will work on the engine, The ecm and flashing is all done with Ram this is true or you can get EFI live and do your own tuning., surprisingly the techs at cummins power also gave me advice and let me ask questions that lead me to, well, deleting the emissions.

Im not going to Ram to have the rack set, ill be going to cummins power if I don't do it myself

I voided part of my warranty at 32k and haven't regretted it.


----------



## ktfbgb

Ok here they are:

U010C - Lost communication with turbocharger control module A

P003A - Turbocharger boost control A position exceeded learning limit

P00AF - turbocharger boost control A module performance.


----------



## SnoFarmer

ktfbgb said:


> Ok here they are:
> 
> U010C - Lost communication with turbocharger control module A
> 
> P003A - Turbocharger boost control A position exceeded learning limit
> 
> P00AF - turbocharger boost control A module performance.


 From what I have read,,,,,,
on yours, id start at the wiring and plug for the turbo.
cheek the plug for corrosion, water and a broken pin.
as for the wires how do they look as the enter the comtroler on the turbo?

the codes mine threw was,
P2262 TURBOCHARGER BOOST PRESSURE NOT DETECTED - MECHANICAL
P2563 TURBOCHARGER BOOST CONTROL POSITION SENSOR PERFORMANCE.

my EB was sticking in the on position, resulting in no to little boost situation, that let her roll coal. millage wend down.

your situation sounds like its in the wiring to me


----------



## ktfbgb

Upon quick inspection they looked fine. When it first happened I quickly looked over the wiring harness wiggled connectors to make sure everything was tight and checked for any blown fuses. I didn't get close and personal to really check the condition of individual wire that go into the control module on the turbo. I'll check to be sure as I now know the dealer techs aren't going too. 

I'm not an idiot and used to do all my own work on my vehicles until I started getting new vehicles. Now with the diesel I feel like a bumbling idiot when I try to figure out how all the electronic crap works. Can the control module just be swapped out? Or is it an integral part of the turbo housing that would require a whole new turbo? Seems to me like with those codes they would just say oh ya bad module swap it out.


----------



## ktfbgb

Just found this

http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/...p-114/43442d1407022958-2007-6-7-isb-p003a.pdf

The flow chart says that if there is a P003A code then to replace the turbo.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Yea, i'm on the fence, the codes and electronics can make things easier, but the wiring can cause other gremlins.

New actuators go's for $500 and can be "swapped out".
I believe they will replace the whole turbo.

It seems to take a few trips to the dealer to get things fixed these days, Keep calling your dealer, make them deal with it.
tell them band-aids are unexceptionable. lol

if your dealer is still slow or unable to "fix" it call Ram get a ticket started.


----------



## ktfbgb

SnoFarmer said:


> Yea, i'm on the fence, the codes and electronics can make things easier, but the wiring can cause other gremlins.
> 
> New actuators go's for $500 and can be "swapped out".
> I believe they will replace the whole turbo.
> 
> It seems to take a few trips to the dealer to get things fixed these days, Keep calling your dealer, make them deal with it.
> tell them band-aids are unexceptionable. lol
> 
> if your dealer is still slow or unable to "fix" it call Ram get a ticket started.


Ok ya im sure we will get it fixed. It just sucks loosing $1000 a day from lost production each time the truck is in the shop. It takes them a full day to do anything at the dealer. Hell when I bought the truck it came with 3 free oil changes. Even with an appointment for the oil change last time I dropped it off at 8:30 and got a call at 4pm saying it was done. I was just hoping to have some ammunition for next Friday when I go to the shop to hopefully talk to the shop manager and have them bypass all the BS and just swap out whatever needs to be swapped. I think I have what I was looking for and should be able to a more intelligent conversation with them. I appreciate all the help Thumbs Up


----------



## JustJeff

SnoFarmer said:


> cool.
> 
> jeff,
> 
> As i said, Cummins Power or any other diesel shop will work on it,
> YOU will NEED to PAY them.
> 
> You are right they will not do warranty work, as ram warranted it.
> 
> Many folks like myself have had work done by someone other than Ram while the truck was still in the warranty period. We just paid $ to the guy doing the work
> 
> ps, my local cummins power shop tells me they will work on the engine, The ecm and flashing is all done with Ram this is true or you can get EFI live and do your own tuning., surprisingly the techs at cummins power also gave me advice and let me ask questions that lead me to, well, deleting the emissions.
> 
> Im not going to Ram to have the rack set, ill be going to cummins power if I don't do it myself
> 
> I voided part of my warranty at 32k and haven't regretted it.


Then I misunderstood their email. I hadn't intended for Cummins to do the work under warranty. I fully expected them to pay for their work. But in reading their email I got the impression that they flat out wouldn't touch the truck while it was under warranty. About a week after reading their email I voided my warranty myself as I was just tired of waiting for the mechanics at the dealership to try and figure it out. Guess it doesn't matter anymore as now that it's tuned and deleted it runs better than it ever did from the factory. That was about 18 months ago, and haven't had a single trouble code come up since.


----------



## ktfbgb

JustJeff said:


> Then I misunderstood their email. I hadn't intended for Cummins to do the work under warranty. I fully expected them to pay for their work. But in reading their email I got the impression that they flat out wouldn't touch the truck while it was under warranty. About a week after reading their email I voided my warranty myself as I was just tired of waiting for the mechanics at the dealership to try and figure it out. Guess it doesn't matter anymore as now that it's tuned and deleted it runs better than it ever did from the factory. That was about 18 months ago, and haven't had a single trouble code come up since.


Hey what programmer did you use? Screw the gov. And their stupid emissions laws.


----------



## JustJeff

EFI Live. I believe it's the only programmer that will work on Cummins to circumvent the emissions. You may have to install it yourself as most shops won't install a "delete tune". The shop that did mine wouldn't give me a receipt for it because they didn't want to be exposed to any liability. Just remember, when you sell the truck at some point in the future, you'll either have to return it back to stock form, or sell it to a private individual. If you trade it in as is, and the dealership finds out it will cost you big bucks. You'll also have to replace your DPF with a straight pipe.


----------



## ktfbgb

JustJeff said:


> EFI Live. I believe it's the only programmer that will work on Cummins to circumvent the emissions. You may have to install it yourself as most shops won't install a "delete tune". The shop that did mine wouldn't give me a receipt for it because they didn't want to be exposed to any liability. Just remember, when you sell the truck at some point in the future, you'll either have to return it back to stock form, or sell it to a private individual. If you trade it in as is, and the dealership finds out it will cost you big bucks. You'll also have to replace your DPF with a straight pipe.


Ok awesome. Thanks man sno also said efi live I'll have to check it out.


----------



## ktfbgb

Hey just wanted to update you guys. I took the truck back into the shop today. I talked with the manager and explained that I can not afford to keep bringing the truck in for them to band aid the problem and do all the different trouble shooting steps before actually fixing the problem by replacing the turbo. I informed them that I really liked the truck minus the warranty work and dealing with the shop and that I would never buy another ram if they didn't fix the problem. He informed me that he would have an actual diesel tech look at the truck and they would take care of me. I got a ride home from them and a couple hours later they called and said "we just ordered you a new turbo housing out of Denver and it should be here by next Tuesday or Wednesday. We can send our driver out to pick you up and you should be fine to use the truck until the housing gets here."

So they are taking care of me and not giving me the run around. I'm happy with the outcome. Thumbs Up


----------



## JustJeff

Good for you. Glad to hear it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I know what you're saying, but it's BS that you had to explain it to them, instead of them doing it on their own. And thinking throwing parts\reflashes are going simply going to fix the problem.


----------



## ktfbgb

Mark Oomkes said:


> I know what you're saying, but it's BS that you had to explain it to them, instead of them doing it on their own. And thinking throwing parts\reflashes are going simply going to fix the problem.


Ya I totally agree. They are supposed to be the experts. Just like we get calls for our professions the customers expect us to be subject matter experts, so should they. I feel sorry for the folks who truly don't know anything about their vehicles and just go on the word of the shop at the dealer and end up getting the run around.


----------



## ktfbgb

So the turbo came in and truck went into the shop yesterday to get it installed. They call in the afternoon and say oops we busted a bolt while putting the turbo back together. We ordered the bolt and it will be in tomorrow and you'll be good to go. So they call me today and say it's done, we will send our driver out to pick you up. 45 min later called and said well we were pulling it out of the wash rack and oil started spraying everywhere and when we looked the oil line and gasket for the turbo had split. We ordered the parts and they will be here on Tuesday. They tried to blame it all on defective parts. I told him he was full of crap and the bolt broke because the tech over tightened it and I'm sure the same is true for the oil line and gasket. I'm sure they cracked or split because of over tightening it. I then proceeded to inform them that they needed to give me a truck off the lot to use as a work truck on Monday and Tuesday. They obviously said no, so I told them I wanted them to give me a new truck off the lot for what I owe on the current one. Obviously they said no so I told them they were going to reimburse me for the lost jobs on Monday and Tuesday and am waiting for the GM to call me back. Obviously they won't do that either but holy crap I'm mad. Any tips for dealing with the GM to at least get something out of the deal? I was planning on threatening him with writing a detailed editorial for the newspaper in town outlining my experience with them since the day I got the truck.


----------

